# Interest Check- SS bottle stopper buyI'm considering p



## jason_r (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm considering putting together (or if someone else wants to run it I'd join in) a SS bottle stopper buy.  Either from:

Gregg at:http://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com

or Ruth Niles:http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html
This would be the 301 style.

Before I started this I wanted to guage interest since I know there was a recent stopper group order.

If you're interested please reply to this thread with:
How many you'd want 
Preference (if any) on which supplier you'd prefer


----------



## indychips (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be interested for at least 20 from Ruth Niles


----------



## Flanole (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be interested in 20 from Ruth Niles.


----------



## tbfoto (Jan 10, 2011)

I would take 10 from Ruth Niles

Tom


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Any reason no one wants the other stoppers???I would rather buy from Gregg as he is Michigan based,but must be a reason everyone wants Ruts stoppers???Thanks,Victor


----------



## Heck (Jan 11, 2011)

I would take 10 from Ruth Niles
I like the design better....


----------



## worknhard (Jan 11, 2011)

LandfillLumber said:


> Any reason no one wants the other stoppers???I would rather buy from Gregg as he is Michigan based,but must be a reason everyone wants Ruts stoppers???Thanks,Victor


 
I would try 10 from Gregg...

The Niles kit is attractive but from my experience they don't always produce a tight seal.

Thanks -- Ron


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 11, 2011)

I would take 10 from Gregg.

Ramon


----------



## Rchan63 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would try 10 from Gregg...

The Niles kit is attractive but from my experience they don't always produce a tight seal.

Thanks -- Ron[/quote]

If you want a tight seal Gregg's the one you want. I'm very happy with the stoppers from him.


----------



## jason_r (Jan 11, 2011)

Personally, I've only used Ruth's and never had a problem with their seal.

Gregg's are slightly less expensive. And they have the "OOOHH... Shiny" factor.

So I'm not tied to either one.  But right now there's not critical mass for either.
By the time you cover PayPal expenses and shipping you'll pretty much wipe out any savings on an order under 100 units.

I'm going to give this a couple more days to see if either one gets critical mass.
If anyone wants to do a buy for whichever one I don't PM me. Heck, if you want to drive this one, PM me.


----------



## kevrob (Jan 11, 2011)

I would be in for 10 of Greg's.  I have several left from the group buy of Ruth's a while back, so I would like to try a new design to see which might sell best in my area.

Please PM me if you move forward, I don't always remember to look back at this thread.

Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## USMCLtcol (Jan 11, 2011)

I will go in for 5 of whatever style is decided on.


----------



## Heck (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys, 
I will not be hard to get along with whatever the group decides(Majority rules). 
I will take 10 of stainless bottle stoppers.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 11, 2011)

We would be interested in 10 of the Niles 301.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey I live within 35 miles of Gregg I could pick up and save shipping one way anyways.I'm guessing it would only save $10-15 but its something.Victor


----------



## arioux (Jan 14, 2011)

If you ship to Canada, i'll take as much as can be fit into a small rate box from the Greg's model.


----------



## PennedDown (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been depleting my stock of Chrome stoppers and will be ordering SS soon. I'd be open for either vendor or style right now, and in the neighborhood of 30-40 in quanity.
Thanks!


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd take 10 from Greg.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll take 10 of either.


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 28, 2011)

Would be interested in 10 of Ruth's 301 style.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 28, 2011)

I would be interested in 10 of either.


----------



## David M (Jan 28, 2011)

waht price rang are we in , could use some


----------



## jason_r (Jan 28, 2011)

Right now we're around $4.75 for the ones from Ruth or $4.60 for Greg's.
(orders total about 80 Ruth, 60 Greg, and 85 either).  Shipping, Paypal, etc would be additional.

I was about to close this as not reaching critical mass, but I'm going to be out next week anyway so leaving it open won't hurt.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be interested in 20 of Ruth's or 10 of Gregg's.

I've used Ruth's exclusively for a long time, but agree there are some bottles where they just don't fit right, and would give Gregg a sample run if that's the way the crowd goes.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd go with 10 from greg


----------



## LeeR (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the looks of Gregg's better -- more stylish. Put me down for 10. Might still be interested in the other style if it wins out.


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 5, 2011)

Would like at least 5 of the Gregg stoppers, and more if I can figure out who to give them to for B'days or Christmas  (don't sell stuff).


----------



## PenJam (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd be interested in 10 from either.

Thank's Hank


----------



## DonPalese (Feb 6, 2011)

If I'm not too late; I would take 10 from Gregg.

Don in Medford


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 10, 2011)

So, is it a gig?


----------



## bbarter (Feb 10, 2011)

im in canada. so if you would ship im interested in 10


----------



## jason_r (Feb 10, 2011)

All right- 

It was running neck and neck for a while, but Greg's pulled ahead at the end to where I think we have 200 (if nobody drops).  Therefore I've contacted Greg for pricing and hope to have an official thread started soon.


----------



## jason_r (Feb 11, 2011)

It's officially open in a new thread.  Hopefully you all are subscribed to this thread and so now have a notification about it being open.


----------

